# Your personal top 10



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Quick: what are the top ten items/utensils/gadgets that you simply could not live without?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

microplane, emersion blender, hand mixer....use it way more than the 6K, salad spinner, cork screw, birds beak, boning knife, whisk, 
oxo peeler, cuisinart.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

chef's knife, cutting board, cheese grater, wisk, cuisinart, wooden spoons, pastry scraper, coffee grinder, salad spinner, carrot peeler


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

knife, cutting board, peeler, whisk, sieve, measuring tools, mixing bowls, plastic zip lock bags, stand mixer, food processor.

Phil


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Saute pan, dutch oven, metal tongs, French knife, wire whip, rubber spatula, stainless steel bowl, Swiss Army Knife, pizza pan. You could put on a decent meal with just that stuff. Maybe even deliver a baby in some parts of the world.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

10" saute pan, tongs, chef knife, small all-purpose knife, wire whisk, spatula, chopsticks, 8 qt. soup pot, citrus reamer, maple cutting board (made it myself).

Peachcreek, I trust your Swiss Army Knife didn't play a role in your son's recent arrival!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Listed in no particular order:
10. Gas Grill (late at night I don't have time to wait for charcoal)
9. Braun Hand (Emersion) Blender
8. Cast Iron Skillet
7. Cast Iron Dutch Oven
6. 24qt. Stock Pot (for beer brewing)
5. All-clad Dutch Oven
4. Pizza Stone
3. Rubber-bottomed stainless steel bowl (no need for a towel)
2. High-temp rubber spat.
1. $3 serrated paring knife (6 years old and still sharp enough to cut through your fingernail effortlessly if you aren't paying attention)


----------



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

20Qt. hobart mixer, benriner japanese mandoline, wooden spoons, tongs the longer the better, aluminum measuring cups, 8 year old forschner chef's knife, black steel skillet from france, paring knife, tasting spoons, offset spatula. coffee maker.


----------



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

In no real order just off the top of my head...

Tongs, A good Chef knife,High-temp rubber spat, Robo coup,Doya oven, Aluminum measuring cups,microplane,hobart mixer....ok now Im stuck.


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

12 pack of Heinekin with two already polished off?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Other than cookware:

Chef knife with sharpening stone

peeler

wooden spoon

tongs

whisk

food processor

blender

colander

spice grinder

corkscrew


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd like to go beyond 10 and add a few to my list:

Glasses (although they are reading classes, I seem to need them in the kitchen for everything, even to saute)
Band-aides  (although tightly wound paper towels work too) And I have to add that since taking a knife-skills class, I cut myself in much more interesting ways. :smiles: 
NPR :talk: (prep company)
The smell of freshly opened cat food :lips: (this brings the cat who also keeps me company. At least until she's finished eating)
Too many sources, resources, and variations on a dish I've made hundreds of times  (there's always a chance it could be improved):bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

KitchenAid
Offset spatula
Tongs
Immersion Blender
Mandoline
Grater
French rolling pin
Bakin sheets

My collection of miniature moulds and the miniature rolling pin


And my new Calphalon pan! :bounce:


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

8" Chefs Knife
Paring Knife
Carving Knife
Potato Peeler
Meat Tenderizer
Steam Kettle
Cutting Board
Whisks
Tongs
Apron
Oven Mitts

Hogan


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Chef knife, cutting board, plastic bags, can opener, 10 inch skillet, spatula, saran wrap, microwave (sorry), measuring cups, measuring spoons


----------

